# I missed



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we've all missed turkeys, it happens. I took feathers off a huge tom a couple seasons, ago.

don't beat yourself up, get back out there and put one down


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dont worry about it, you'll get another shot. What gun and how far?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

12 gauge 45 yards


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

don't beat yourself up, it happens. get back out there and have fun


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys -- Ill man up and get out there tomarow


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats why its called hunting, not killing. Go back out and get em


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

N7709K said:


> don't beat yourself up, it happens. get back out there and have fun


xx2


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you patterned the gun at that far? I'd say not putting your head down on the stock is what results in the most gun-missed turkeys.. Been there done that, get back after them.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

It was kinda a quick shot he was just about to run .


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know shotguns too well, but 45 yards seems a little far unless you have a really tight choke?

At least now you know to take your bow next time


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kegan said:


> I don't know shotguns too well, but 45 yards seems a little far unless you have a really tight choke?
> 
> At least now you know to take your bow next time


With the right gun/choke/load combo 65-70 yards is do-able.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't feel bad. This may sound crazy, but I missed 2 deer last season before I finally connected.

So we all miss sometimes. It's just part of hunting.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

man it ok i havnt got my first yet im trying every weekend and im on to one i will get this weekend


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

you may have had the hind part of the sight a little low, and not everything aligned, thats what happened to me on a big tom, but hey, it happens..thats part of hunting.


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

how do you know he had an 11 inch beard?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Indianayounggun said:


> how do you know he had an 11 inch beard?


you can look at a turkey and get a pretty good estimation on how long the beard is, just like you can look at a buck and tell how much it weighs, and how the rack scores.. ya know?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> you can look at a turkey and get a pretty good estimation on how long the beard is, just like you can look at a buck and tell how much it weighs, and how the rack scores.. ya know?


Exactly. And Kegan- the shotgun I'm using killed a turkey at 63 yards 2 weeks ago. And he dropped like a rock.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh well it happens, I missed a pretty nice buck last year w/ my bow, I thought he was 30 yards but he was more like 20 yards so it went clean over his back.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i missed a tom at 17 yards this year with my bow and another shot at 30, before dropping him at 60,


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

At least you saw a turkey this year. I didnt:sad:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> At least you saw a turkey this year. I didnt:sad:


Man, you had a rough year. I saw some about every day.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I feel for you. I just got back from my first turkey hunt. Called in a tom with 11" beard and he put on a nice show for me and my decoy. Took the shot at 15 yards quartering away from me and I thought it was good. Clipped some wing feathers, blood on the arrow. watched the bird run over a hill and into the woods about 40 yards away. Waited about 20 minutes (my mistake) went searching, looked for 3-4 hours. no bird! Next time I will use a big expandable or one of those rigs that slice the neck.

I cant stop living the shot over and over in my head.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Dont feel bad I had an oops


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

jack mac said:


> I feel for you. I just got back from my first turkey hunt. Called in a tom with 11" beard and he put on a nice show for me and my decoy. Took the shot at 15 yards quartering away from me and I thought it was good. Clipped some wing feathers, blood on the arrow. watched the bird run over a hill and into the woods about 40 yards away. Waited about 20 minutes (my mistake) went searching, looked for 3-4 hours. no bird! Next time I will use a big expandable or one of those rigs that slice the neck.
> 
> I cant stop living the shot over and over in my head.


What state's still open that you just got back from?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nebrakas open till the end of may :RockOn:


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> What state's still open that you just got back from?


Minnesota, last day was the 26th. had my bad morning on Wednesday.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Man I knew I should have saved up and gone on an out of state turkey hunt up north this year lol


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I travel for work so all it cost me was the $83 out of state tag and a lot of frustration. 
Hunted a friends 12 acres right in Stillwater.
It was very cool to see the bird come in and do his little dance. Just couldn't seal the deal.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

It happens to all of us. I missed a Tom w/ a 10in. 2 seasons ago at 50 yards, I would have had him at 30 if my arrow didnt hit the blind on the way out. But this year i didnt c a single bird. I still think its the mountain lion but idk. Ill get em next year.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

If it makes you feel better I didn't miss my turkey and im about to hang him on the wall
that being said I missed a huge one years ago at 30 yds. And one at 10 ydslike 3 years avo, but he just pop out of the brush when I was walking and I had to rush the shot luckly I got a second shot on him and got to watch him fly away laughing at me luckiest bird on earth


----------

